# New Otis & Ella Pictures



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

It's been a while since I've posted pics of these two...Ella is growing fast and is keeping Otis busy around here...I think the poor boy misses his Pre-Ella naps haha

































more.....


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Ella hasn't learned where NOT to lay yet.....








I love this one of Otis....all those wrinkles!!!!









few more.........


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for lookin!!!!


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

very nice SDO! Ella is getting so big!!! 

Love all the pics!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tuffycuddles (Sep 25, 2008)

Otis is sooo hadsome! ...they make such a cute pair....thanks for sharing these pics.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

oh my gosh...they are sooo cute together. Otis seems like such a sweet dog with her. Letting her play all over him like that...adorable. Thanks for posting these...I love otis and ella pics!!!


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

What great pictures! They look like such great buddy's.


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

It looks like Ella is getting bigger! She seems to be pretty attached to her big drooly brother! I can tell Otis is being a real nice big brother to her. Awesome.
I guess it's time to get Lennox a sister too.

-naoki


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

gosh her face had changed so much already..


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

they are too cute and the fuzzball is growing!!!


----------



## DeaconsMom (May 4, 2008)

Wow! Ella is growing like a weed. Hurricane Ike knocked out our power for two weeks and just got internet up and running again yesterday so it's been awhile since I have seen her. She is a cutie  

As always, I wanna cuddle Otis, just not from the same end that Ella was sleeping next to. If Deacon and Otis are anything alike, that gas can be deadly


----------



## MeganFex (Sep 27, 2008)

Way too cute! Love the wrinkles on Otis and Ella is just too adorable. You god some great looking dogs.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you everyone 


naoki said:


> It looks like Ella is getting bigger! She seems to be pretty attached to her big drooly brother! I can tell Otis is being a real nice big brother to her. Awesome.
> I guess it's time to get Lennox a sister too.
> 
> -naoki


 Waiting patiently for a new little sister for Lennox...you sure are makin' me wait a while 



Criosphynx said:


> gosh her face had changed so much already..


 Her face is really long..Just can't figure out what this girl is made from haha



DeaconsMom said:


> Wow! Ella is growing like a weed. Hurricane Ike knocked out our power for two weeks and just got internet up and running again yesterday so it's been awhile since I have seen her. She is a cutie
> 
> As always, I wanna cuddle Otis, just not from the same end that Ella was sleeping next to. If Deacon and Otis are anything alike, that gas can be deadly


Awww Glad you are okay-wondered where you have been! 
Otis gas is pretty powerful....you'd think Ella would have learned where not to lay by now!! HAHA


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

I love the light tan patches on Ella. She is going to be one gorgeous girl when she's older.

Great pictures, Sugar! They are obviously great friends


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Dakota Spirit said:


> I love the light tan patches on Ella. She is going to be one gorgeous girl when she's older.
> 
> Great pictures, Sugar! They are obviously great friends


 THank you 
You are a great Breed Guesser, Dakota, any ideas what you think might be in this girl yet???


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Adorable! I love when Emma has Otis "pinned." He's a great big brother.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> THank you
> You are a great Breed Guesser, Dakota, any ideas what you think might be in this girl yet???


Lol, well to be honest she almost looks a bit Border Collie to me. Sort of like the pup here:










Definitely not full blood...but I wouldn't be surprised if she did have some herding influence. Beyond that it's hard to tell. Maybe Lab just based on her heavier head structure/shorter coat. I think BC/Lab is probably what I would say for my guess.

It will definitely be interesting to see how she develops.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

WOW Dakota--she really does look a lot like that pup....it will be interesting to see how she turns out, thats for sure! Thank you for your expertise


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

No problem! Glad I could help


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

That mastiff is one of the most beautiful dogs I have ever seen. When I get my fourth dog I think I may want one....


----------



## Woofy<3 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks like a great pair!

Both are very cute!


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Love the new pictures and Ella is getting big so fast! The one of Otis's wrinkles is my favorite though. Such a smooshy face, I love it.  Give them both a hug from Payton, Max and me.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> That mastiff is one of the most beautfiful dogs I have ever seen. When I get my fourth dog I think I may want one....


Thank you!! EM's are a great breed....but I am not sure you will like the no-Grooming part  The only grooming I do is wiping off muddy feet haha


Woofy<3 said:


> Looks like a great pair!
> 
> Both are very cute!


Thank you!!!


volleyballgk said:


> Love the new pictures and Ella is getting big so fast! The one of Otis's wrinkles is my favorite though. Such a smooshy face, I love it.  Give them both a hug from Payton, Max and me.


Hugs given--can't wait to see what Payter-Mater look like at this age--wonder if he will be as wrinkly or not.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I love all the pictures. I just want to hug and kiss all over Ella. She is SUCH a pretty girl! 

I love the one with Otis's wrinkles too. Uallis doesn't have near as many wrinkles as Otis. The only time he really gets face wrinkles is when he gets that 'alert' look on his face and only then his brows will crinkle up. haha Poor Uallis...lol


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


>


That looks like a BC tail to me!


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Great pics! I just wanna cuddle with your big lug! And she is still full of cuteness!!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Just have to add: In the picture that Squeeker quoted...it took me a while to find Ella's face...lol When I first looked at it I didn't notice that it was attached to Otis's! hahahaha 

She must have NO fear! Otis could swallow her whole if he wanted!  Of course, he wouldn't do that because he is the perfect big brother...it just funny seeing the little ones picking on the big fellas... He's so lucky he has Ella....I know Uallis would probably be jealous...after all HE'S stuck with Eddie.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Squeeker said:


> That looks like a BC tail to me!


Really? Like this? She was smaller here, but it's always curled up over her back 










MyCharlie said:


> Great pics! I just wanna cuddle with your big lug! And she is still full of cuteness!!


Thank you!!!



Mdawn said:


> Just have to add: In the picture that Squeeker quoted...it took me a while to find Ella's face...lol When I first looked at it I didn't notice that it was attached to Otis's! hahahaha
> 
> She must have NO fear! Otis could swallow her whole if he wanted! Of course, he wouldn't do that because he is the perfect big brother...it just funny seeing the little ones picking on the big fellas... He's so lucky he has Ella....I know Uallis would probably be jealous...after all HE'S stuck with Eddie.


Her face is always attached to Otis'..he lets her do it--she musn't be biting very hard, but it sure looks like she is...she's a little meanie! 

Poor Eddie, always getting picked on  i SO wish I could meet Ually in person-let Otis wrestle with someone his size!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

hey sdo. how ya been? those pics are so cute. i love when a very big dog tolerates a pesty(but cute) puppy!! they look great together and seem to love each other .

nice job. see ya later.................jcd


----------



## allison (Jun 26, 2008)

i love both of them... but that Ella... i LOVE her!!!!!!!!!! she is soooooooooo adorable!!!!


----------



## Allydog (Jun 14, 2008)

omg! They are sooooo cute!!!!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

That last pic..that Ella is topsy turvy on Otis,s head..sent me right over the edge..How funny!! Love them both soooo much!


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> It's been a while since I've posted pics of these two...Ella is growing fast and is keeping Otis busy around here...I think the poor boy misses his Pre-Ella naps haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know what this picture reminds me of?

The one of Otis around her age sleeping with his head like that. 

They both look absolutely gorgeous SDO! Ella is such a cutie, and Otis couldn't look more beautiful.

More please


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow Ella is looking even cuter now! Of course Otis looks like a good big brother.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Rough_Collies2008 said:


> You know what this picture reminds me of?
> 
> The one of Otis around her age sleeping with his head like that.
> 
> ...


 This one??? She loves to lay under there just like he still does 











Spicy1_VV said:


> Wow Ella is looking even cuter now! Of course Otis looks like a good big brother.


 She is definitely a keeper--her nose gets any longer and it'll be longer than Otis haha....and Otis is a great big Brother....I couldn't be happier with this pair


----------

